

USB 3.0 to get 10Gbps throughput - 6thSigma
http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13727_7-57562569-263/usb-3.0-to-get-10gbps-throughput/

======
pedalpete
What are the applications these high throughput rates for the average user?

